# [SOLVED] Darmowe VMware Workstation 6.0 - kiedy ebuild ?

## tytanick

witam

wyszła nowa wersja BETA VMware Workstation 6.0

jest ona darmowa dlatego wypadało by ją przetestować

ponadno podobno,może i w_ogóle.. być obsługa akceleracji 3D

tu mozna wyczytac : http://www.linux.pl/index.php?id=news&show=3679&from=rss

dlatego mam pytanie, czy jest ktoś w stanie zrobić ebuilda ?

stad mozna sciagnac (po rejestracji) darmowa 6.0 wersje Vmware

http://www.vmware.com/products/beta/ws/

 Edit by Poe

ort!Last edited by tytanick on Fri Feb 16, 2007 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

napisz do kolesiów ktorzy zrobili dotychczasowe ebuildy, i ktore sa w portage

----------

## Belliash

w moim overlayu znajdziesz ebuilda  :Wink: 

----------

## tytanick

topik o tym overlay'u https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538498.html

jeżeli chcesz pobrać na dysk całego overlay (a potem np skopiowac ebuuilda vmware to:)

```

svn co https://svn.betacomp.org/svnroot/betacomp/overlay betacomp-overlay 
```

Podziękowania dla Morpheouss za zrobienie ebuilda  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

a ja nadal przypominam ludziom o apelu  :Wink: 

----------

## mArrAtoN

malutki problem przy emergowaniu... (z overlaya Morpheoussa)

```
emerge vmware-workstation

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.39849 to /

 * VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking VMware-workstation-e.x.p-39849.i386.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/files/vmware-workstation.rc'

```

----------

## tytanick

mialem to samo, ale wystawczy zrobic to: (stworzy od nowa poprawny plik manifest)

```
ebuild /usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/vmware-workstation-6.0.39849.ebuild digest
```

i już działa dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

```
layman -a vmware
```

O ile ma się zainstalowanego laymana  :Wink: 

Tam masz najnowszą testową wersję

----------

## cerbero

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a vmware
> ```
> ...

 

Tyle że ebuild z tego overlaya jest błędny, raz że nie ma słów kluczowych dotyczących architektury  po drugie nie ma w portage takiego pakietu jak x11-libs/libsexymm jest za to dev-cpp/libsexymm a po trzecie próbuje dwukrotnie pobrać ten sam pakiet raz jako vmware-modules-1.0.0.16 (na dodatek ze strony www.example.com której oczywiście nie ma) a drugi raz jako vmware-workstation.

Powstaje teraz pytanie czy twórcy ebuilda chodziłe o x11-libs/libsexy czy o dev-cpp/libsexymm

[edit]

Gdyby ktoś zainstalował vmware z ebuildu morpheoussa i otrzymywał taki błąd:

```
/opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN3Gtk13RecentManager11get_defaultEv

```

Lub coś podobnego polecam uruchomić za pomocą komendy:

```
VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force vmware
```

Dziwna sprawa ale przynajmniej u mnie mimo że pakiet jest statycznie linkowany to próbował używać silnika GTK zainstalowanego w systemie.

----------

## Belliash

zaktualizowalem manifesta w overlayu, nie powinno byc teraz problemow  :Wink: 

----------

## IdefiX666

 *cerbero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gdyby ktoś zainstalował vmware z ebuildu morpheoussa i otrzymywał taki błąd:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ja właśnie mam taki problem

ale...

```

VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force vmware

bash: vmware: command not found

```

----------

## tytanick

Też mam ten bład  :Smile: 

dzięki IdefiX666 za podpowiedź, już vmware działa, i w dodatku jak ładnie  :Smile: 

----------

## IdefiX666

ooo u mnie też już działa :]

----------

## cerbero

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja właśnie mam taki problem
> 
> ale...
> ...

 

Podaj w komedzie pełną ścieżkę do pliku :

```

VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware

```

No i upewnij się że jesteś w grupie vmware

```

gpasswd -a <username> vmware

```

Poza tym przed uruchomieniem wypada wykonać <jako root>

```

chown -Rv root:vmware /opt/vmware

chmod u+s /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware-vmx

chmod u+s /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx

```

----------

## suseu

a próbowaliście podłączać coś z usb 2.0? bo chwalą się, że ma już działać w tej wersji vmware.

ciekaw jestem, bo może mógłbym w końcu ze skanera korzystać.

----------

## PsychoX

USB 2.0 działa

moja skanerodrukarka też działa  :Smile: 

----------

